# Banned Superbowl add



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

This add was going to air during the Superbowl but was banned.


----------



## Steve (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't believe this was ever going to be an ad on tv, much less the super bowl.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

We're one facepalm away from the apocalypse...

Nobody is banning ads.
With a 30 second ad going for something like 4.5 million dollars, are you really stupid enough to think that Front Sight has the roughly 20 million dollars it would cost to air this video ONCE?

Please. Do the world a favor. Give some minimal thought before clicking "POST" and ask yourself "is posting this going to make me look like a giant tool?"


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> This add was going to air during the Superbowl but was banned.



Really. The mind of a numpty, must be deep and scary place. I vote for a triple face palm emotion, please?


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Nobody is banning ads.
> With a 30 second ad going for something like 4.5 million dollars, are you really stupid enough to think that Front Sight has the roughly 20 million dollars it would cost to air this video ONCE?



Not to mention, nearly one entire minute at the end of nothing but the logo...


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Nobody is banning ads.
> With a 30 second ad going for something like 4.5 million dollars, are you really stupid enough to think that Front Sight has the roughly 20 million dollars it would cost to air this video ONCE?
> 
> Please. Do the world a favor. Give some minimal thought before clicking "POST" and ask yourself "is posting this going to make me look like a giant tool?"



Do you know anything about Front Sight and what their budget is?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2015)

Since the average 30 second spot during the super bowl costs about $4 million. Now I could be wrong but I seriously doubt front sight firearms training can foot the bill


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 3, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Do you know anything about Front Sight and what their budget is?



I know they're a shady organization with questionable ethics, ties to such stellar groups as the Church of $cientology, and a reputation for suckering in the gullible (that would mean you...).

Let's just say that if Budweiser and GM aren't springing for a 2 minute spot, I find it highly unlikely that Front Sight will either.

So, let's see your evidence that this was ever intended to be a TV ad. Then you can show that it was intended for the Superbowl. Then you can show us who banned it and how. 

These idiotic claims are yours. Support them. Or look like a giant tool. Your choice.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 3, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I know they're a shady organization with questionable ethics, ties to such stellar groups as the Church of $cientology, and a reputation for suckering in the gullible (that would mean you...).



Unless you've trained at Front Sight and also have trained at other places for comparison, you wouldn't know much about them aside from what you might hear from rumors as just about every good company has bad rumors about it, mostly created by their competitors. 

If Im so gullible I wouldn't be drawn in, as so many people are, by charlatans such as Rebecca Brown Yoder or Harold Camping who predicted the end of the world in 2012 and who many people spent their life savings on because they believed him.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Unless you've trained at Front Sight and also have trained at other places for comparison, you wouldn't know much about them aside from what you might hear from rumors as just about every good company has bad rumors about it, mostly created by their competitors.
> 
> If Im so gullible I wouldn't be drawn in, as so many people are, by charlatans such as Rebecca Brown Yoder or Harold Camping who predicted the end of the world in 2012 and who many people spent their life savings on because they believed him.



that argument is, IMO, a non sequitur

so, lets go back to this



PhotonGuy said:


> Do you know anything about Front Sight and what their budget is?



I for one do not know what their budget is...do you? and if so would you mind telling me


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Unless you've trained at Front Sight and also have trained at other places for comparison, you wouldn't know much about them aside from what you might hear from rumors as just about every good company has bad rumors about it, mostly created by their competitors.
> 
> If Im so gullible I wouldn't be drawn in, as so many people are, by charlatans such as Rebecca Brown Yoder or Harold Camping who predicted the end of the world in 2012 and who many people spent their life savings on because they believed him.



So in other words, you have no support for your idiotic claims. Got it.
I can't say I'm surprised, honestly.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 4, 2015)

Apparently they spent their entire advertising budget on the expected Superbowl advertising fees because that ad sucked.  Horrible vid quality, looked like one of my old VHS tapes from the late 80s, and it spent 30 seconds literally text writing its message across the page because the actual filming of the ad didn't do its job.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Do people watch the ads on events like the Superbowl? don't they use them to go to the loo, freshen up drinks, stock up on food, take out dog that sort of thing?


----------



## Steve (Feb 4, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Do people watch the ads on events like the Superbowl? don't they use them to go to the loo, freshen up drinks, stock up on food, take out dog that sort of thing?


The ads in the Superbowl have, for some, become the real show.  There are people in the USA who couldn't care less about the game itself, but only want to watch the superbowls.  It's a little ridiculous, but well, there it is.


----------



## Steve (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotonGuy, I don't think this commercial passes the sniff test.  The way it's produced suggests that it's not a new ad.  The format is 4:3 which isn't the way anyone's TVs are shaped anymore.  Everything is 16:9.  That gives it a dated look. Also, graphics design is like fashion.  You can look back at web pages that were launched 2, 5, 10 and 15 years ago and see that things go into and out of style, just like clothes.  Same goes for print and commercial advertising. 

The production value is pretty good for small time, but you can tell that this wasn't produced by a really high budget production company.  The acting is just a little less than professional.  The graphics are not what I would call contemporary. 

If this is a message that you like, great.  But, I think it's pretty clear that this was never produced with the intention of airing on National TV, much less during the SuperBowl. 

Also, ads don't just get banned.  Now, there are ads that get pulled by the company for various reasons.  For example, following a tragedy, an ad that before the tragedy seemed edgy could become tasteless and negative.  If the idea is to sell a product, you don't want to offend everyone in your potential customer base.  There was an ad for Go Daddy that got pulled, IIRC.  I think it was a parody of the Bud ad where the puppy finds its way home.  In the Go Daddy ad, the puppy gets home, and it's all heartwarming, and then they sell the puppy online.  They ended up going with a different ad during the game, because early impressions from focus groups were negative.  Apparently people didn't think it was funny.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 4, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I know they're a shady organization with questionable ethics, ties to such stellar groups as the Church of $cientology, and a reputation for suckering in the gullible (that would mean you...).
> 
> Let's just say that if Budweiser and GM aren't springing for a 2 minute spot, I find it highly unlikely that Front Sight will either.
> 
> ...


They've got excellent training-that said, they're kind of shady, but nothing that you can't steer around with some discernment.

I go there fairly regularly...

And, while they can certainly afford a 30 second spot (Ignatius Piazza, the founder, could foot the bill for that with his personal automotive budget, and, yes, he's a Scientologist, but I've never even heard anyone mention it there.) there was only one ad that wasn't going to be shown during the Superbowl-of course, it was too long, and the people who made it probably couldn't afford 30 seconds, even for a PSA....but the NFL never would have stood for it:


----------



## aedrasteia (Feb 4, 2015)

elder999 said:


> T there was only one ad that wasn't going to be shown during the Superbowl-of course, it was too long, and the people who made it probably couldn't afford 30 seconds, even for a PSA....but the NFL never would have stood for it:



As always Elder, you go straight for the core.
 I didn't know this ad existed. Now I do and will share it.
Beautifully shot, edited, scored and scripted.

Is there not a way for us all to contribute a little and crowd-fund this?
On ESPN? for coverage of the NFL draft?

 posted in honor of Paula Gunn Allen, author of The Sacred Hoop.

with respect, A


----------

